
Stephen Covey, "7 Habits" author, dies at 79 - MarlonPro
http://news.yahoo.com/stephen-covey-7-habits-author-dies-79-163742994--finance.html
======
jasonshen
Stephen Covey wrote a profoundly influential book which made a big impact on
my life. At a time when most self-help authors were focused on improving your
personality, Covey was concerned about your character.

A quick summary of the habits:

1) Be Proactive - accept that while you can't control what happens to you, you
can always control how you respond

2) Begin with the End in Mind - imagine what you'd like people to say about
you at your funeral, live each day with that vision of your best self in mind

3) First things First - don't let the urgent take precedence over the
important - make sure you devot time/energy to your highest priorities

4) Understand before Seeking to Be Understood - make sure you really listen to
others, reflect what you hear, before trying to tell them anything

5) Think Win-Win - life works better when you don't see things as a battle,
but as an opportunity to allow both/all parties to succeed

6) Synergy - ok, this was a little vague, but basically by working together
you can achieve more

7) Sharpen the Saw - make sure to take time to renew yourself - exercise,
sleep, recharge, learn new things, and keep yourself operating at the highest
levels.

RIP Stephen. Tremendous respect for what you've embodied.

~~~
nostromo
Thanks for writing this. I must admit that I always dismissed 7 Habits as yet
another business self-help book full of platitudes. (Without reading it, of
course.)

Based on the reaction to his death here on HN however I'll give it a shot.

~~~
5xz41s0P8T5N
>Based on the reaction to his death here on HN however I'll give it a shot.

This thread is affected by the Michael Jackson effect. I would get my reading
advice from a less biased one.

~~~
Karunamon
Did you get your name confused with your password or something? (Just
wondering about the name :))

~~~
5xz41s0P8T5N
I use a random alias whenever I am not using my real name. The habit comes
from a combination of laziness, paranoia, and dissatisfaction with various
aliases I have past used. The downside is difficulty to login from other
machines, though I could use something like lastpass.

I use an Alfred plugin (<http://trepmal.com/alfredapp/random-password/>) to
generate logins.

------
ArcticCelt
A couple of years ago I've read and listened to lots of motivational and self
improvement books and audio-books. 7 habit was one of the most insightful I've
read. This book has nothing to do with the "get rich quick" category we
usually find it in when we go to the library or bookstore.

------
masukomi
Copyright note: if this counts as a work of corporate authorship (surely the
publisher owns the copyright not the author...but maybe I'm misunderstanding
this definition) this book will enter the public domain in 2107. If it counts
as a work of the author then public domain will hit in 2082. This assumes they
don't extend it any more.

In either case, it's likely that "highly effective people" will have acquired
a number of different habits...but maybe our grandchildren will find interest
in the comparison.

~~~
bloblaw
Or you could spend $21 at Amazon and save yourself 71-95 years. I've bought
the book, and the advice is actually worth more than $21.

The best tools and information don't always cost money, but sometimes they do.

~~~
hkmurakami
or $2.69 + shipping, used :)[1]

 _OR_ , for free, at your local public library [2]

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/The-Habits-Highly-Effective-
People/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Habits-Highly-Effective-
People/dp/0743269519/ref=tmm_pap_title_0)

[2]
[http://sccl.bibliocommons.com/item/show_circulation/11771480...](http://sccl.bibliocommons.com/item/show_circulation/1177148016?search_scope=CAL-
SCCL)

~~~
stephengillie
_OR, for free, at your local public library_

It's not free.

It's a copy that you and others in your area had purchased for you, by your
local library, with money collected through the tax mechanism.

~~~
theorique
Relative to the purchasing options, it's free insofar as the marginal cost is
zero.

Yes, technically _someone_ \- whether a donor or taxpayers - had to buy the
book, construct the building, fund ongoing operations, and so on. But any of
your tax money that you might have paid for this is a sunk cost - there's no
additional user fee you pay in order to take out _Seven Habits_ (or any other
book).

------
dredmorbius
Color me underwhelmed by Covey's writing. I always found it a bit too obvious,
and found it disingenuous that while he spoke at length about the importance
of religion and his large family, he never came out and stated that he was
Mormon (not that there's anything intrinsically good or bad about that, but
... it's like appearing multiple times on the news as a small businessman
without revealing that you're also an officer for a decidedly partisan
political organization ([http://www.onthemedia.org/2012/jul/13/introducing-
joe-olivo/...](http://www.onthemedia.org/2012/jul/13/introducing-joe-
olivo/?utm_source=local&utm_media=treatment&utm_campaign=daMost&utm_content=damostviewed)
\-- no, not Covey).

His association with Darl McBride (of SCO vs. IBM lawsuit fame) doesn't
particularly impress me either, in the "judge 'em by the company they keep"
sense. <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darl_McBride>

Covey took an obscure term from psychology and rather utterly changed its
meaning. "Responsive" or "anticipatory" work fine. <http://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/proactive>

Covey's book is decent. It's by no means the best. The truths it speaks are
pretty obvious.

And I suppose this is my own take to his principle #2.

~~~
jonmb
_The truths it speaks are pretty obvious._

I think most great truths are like that. The Golden Rule is a good example.

~~~
dredmorbius
Covey self-aggrandizes. He doesn't pose this as some well-accepted ancient
wisdom occasionally misplaced. Or at least that was my impression of the book.
Read it some 20 years ago, reviewed bits of it since. I find it difficult to
stomach, believe I finally just tossed it.

------
brianlash
Beginning as far back as high school his "7 Habits" book had a profound impact
on the way I think and feel about relationships and work/life balance. I
return to it every few years to look at it with fresh eyes.

I am saddened by this news and will surely take some time today to reflect on
the lessons I have taken from his work.

------
kbutler
As a laconic geek, Covey's habit #5 "Seek First to Understand, Then to be
Understood" resonated with me. Actively listening to people to understand
them, verifying my understanding, then seeking to help them understand me has
served me very well socially and professionally.

~~~
mmatants
Ditto here. Of all the habits, #5 is the one that stood out and
intensely/profoundly changed my outlook on relationships.

It's funny how it seems obvious when you read it, but sometimes we need
someone else to summarize and restate the obvious to look at it clearly and
objectively.

Covey's anecdotes seal the deal: instead of vague platitudes he gives specific
(if idealized) examples. Definitely unscientific, but certainly helps
understand.

~~~
joelhaus
> It's funny how it seems obvious when you read it, but sometimes we need
> someone else to summarize and restate the obvious to look at it clearly and
> objectively.

This brings to mind one of my favorite Covey quotes:

    
    
      "What is common sense is not always common practice."

------
xiaoma
My mentor who was instrumental in nearly all the best things I achieved as an
adolescent highly recommended I read 7 Habits, but I never did. It was one of
those things I just put off.

One thing I'll say though is that this is how I want to die-- Biking steep
roads in the foothills, living to the fullest regardless of age, and then be
comforted in the end by my children and their families.

This man died well.

------
powerslave12r
Wow! I just started reading his book ([http://www.amazon.com/Seven-Habits-
Highly-Effective-People/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Seven-Habits-Highly-
Effective-People/dp/1416502491/)) this weekend and was reading it at lunch
less than an hour ago!

Sorry to hear, it's a great book.

------
jstalin
Although "7 habits" is good, Carnegie's "How to win friends and influence
people" is still #1 for practical, real-world business and relationship
advice, in my mind.

~~~
petdance
The problem with that is that far too few geeks are interested in winning
friends or influencing people.

Still, the Carnegie book is great.

------
chaostheory
It's all about the 2nd quadrant.

~~~
stretchwithme
Stephen spent more time there than most.

------
zwieback
In addition to his books and organizers he also had 52 grand-children! That's
one birthday per week, on average.

------
aymeric
I am sad as if someone from my own family had died.

Since I first read it 10 years ago, I kept calling the 7 habits my "bible" (I
am not religious). Every sentence of the book teaches you something new. Each
time you read the book, you learn something you.

This book had such a big impact on my personality that I can't recommend it
enough.

I even developed a Time Management tool based on his habit 3 First Things
First: <http://weekplan.net>

Stephen, I wish I had attended one of your seminars. I regret I haven't.

------
BadassFractal
$0.75 used from half.com if you still down own a copy. Books are such amazing
value. It's like an everyday Steam Summer Sale in the book world.

------
glaze
This is a book that I read at least once per year. It's a valuable resource
and highly relevant to entrepreneurs and generally to everyone.

------
toblender
Been trying to convince my girlfriend to read this for a while.

She finally started to read it under advice from a mentor, and it is really
having an impact on her effectiveness.

It was just yesterday we were discussing some of the points of 7 habits over
wine.

RIP Stephen. I will remember to "Sharpen the saw".

------
qrybam
I read this book a while ago and it has definitely influenced me in positive
ways. I know I'm not the only one who has benefited. I'm sad to hear this
news.

Good reading for just about anyone.

------
theorique
Sad news about a distinguished man. His "7 Habits" book was one of the very
first books that I read on personal development.

One of the best things about his work is that it focused on deep change and
fundamental principles and values, not quick-fixes. He never promised that
self-improvement or improving your relationships with others was easy, but he
did show many people a way that worked well.

------
kayman
I read his book in college. Had a profound impact on me. The "Sharpen the Saw"
habit convinced me to exercise regularly.

------
fosk
RIP Stephen. I was 17 when I read "The Seven Habits of Highly Effective
People", a book that has absolutely enlarged my vision about values and
guiding principles of various areas of my life. That has changed my life.

Thanks.

------
kennethologist
Sorry to hear this news. My sympathy to his love ones. Unfortunately, I've
never read "7 Habits" but after reading all of the positive comments I will
definitely get a copy this week and give it a read.

------
dholowiski
PSA: Wear a bike helmet when biking. It doesn't say if he was wearing one, but
it doesn't sound like it. I'd probably be dead or in a coma today if I hadn't
been wearing one when I crashed.

~~~
chimeracoder
> "He was wearing a helmet, which is good news."

Though the importance of your PSA still stands.

~~~
kintamanimatt
Considering the bicycle culture of Amsterdam, it's amazing that I've yet to
see a single person wear a helmet.

~~~
Doches
Maybe they were all wearing invisible helmets?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1828134>

~~~
kintamanimatt
Not to my knowledge! The only helmet they have is their cranium!

------
malkia
From his 2003 photo, when he was 70 years old - he looks very young for his
age back then - more like 55 or 60.

~~~
dredmorbius
Being old doesn't have to mean looking it. Taking a different guy as an
example: <http://cbass.com/PICTORAL.HTM>

------
mzuvella
First time I have seen a Yahoo article linked on HN in a while.

------
igorgue
I remember first reading about "7 Habits" from Linus's management style:

 _First off, I'd suggest buying "Seven Habits of Highly Successful People",
and NOT read it. Burn it, it's a great symbolic gesture._ [1]

After that I read the book and it's actually not that bad. It helps.

[1] <http://lwn.net/Articles/105375/>

~~~
petdance
That says more about Linus that anything else I've read.

~~~
akent
I suspect it's more of a tongue-in-cheek self-reference to the Linux C coding
style (<http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/CodingStyle>) where he
suggests burning the GNU coding standards, using exactly the same phrasing.

Incidentally if you read the GNU coding standards I think you'll find they
really ARE that bad
([http://www.gnu.org/prep/standards/html_node/Formatting.html#...](http://www.gnu.org/prep/standards/html_node/Formatting.html#Formatting))

~~~
kalid
I was curious about how bad the GNU standards could be [they make so much
great software!].

Holy crap. Function calls with a space? foo (x,y);

Braces indented halfway into the "else" keyword? Ugh. I'm no C guru but even
has a freshman cs major I'd recognize that as ugly.

